# Non boring, non costly cardio?



## thestarsfall (Jun 12, 2007)

I absolutely HATE cardio....like so much that I know I am overweight and I know that cardio is needed to lose weight fast...but I don't see myself as overweight enough to warrant how boring I find cardio to be...like I would rather be overweight than have to endure 30+ mins 3x a week (or more *gasp*).  

My strategy for now is to do like 10-15 mins of one machine and then switch machines just cuz I cant stand any longer than 15 mins...unless I read...but I have difficulty reading while biking etc...

Suggestions? or Motivation...


----------



## triccc (Jun 12, 2007)

DANCE. I swear I lost five pounds dancing. (so far)

I put on music and mute my tv (so I have something to look at) and I dance my ass off. Plus if you get down and booty dance, you get an ass as well and that's something I definitely needed.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jun 13, 2007)

Dancing is a great idea!  I've done that in the past by making a dance mix playlist and then incorporating moves like squats and pushups against a wall into the music.  It's easier to do if you have a beat to go along with!

Right now I'm getting into tennis and it's so fun!  Get a friend or make friends with a brick wall to get the hang of hitting the balls and then take it to the court!  It really kicks my ass haha


----------



## Femme (Jun 13, 2007)

I find cardio very boring myself.  If i don't have something to do (i.e read, play music), I get bored after the first ten minutes.  Motivation is the key in this because you got to tell your self that you want a new body.  To pass time by, sometimes i read magazines(great!) study for tests(not so great) or play tetris on my phone.  You cant exactly do the above on the treadmill unless you're going under 5.5, but its pretty easy to do on the elliptical, even if you're doing it vigourously


----------



## Femme (Jun 13, 2007)

I find cardio very boring myself.  If i don't have something to do (i.e read, play music), I get bored after the first ten minutes.  Motivation is the key in this because you got to tell your self that you want a new body.  To pass time by, sometimes i read magazines(great!) study for tests(not so great) or play tetris on my phone.  You cant exactly do the above on the treadmill unless you're going under 5.5, but its pretty easy to do on the elliptical, even if you're doing it vigourously


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 13, 2007)

Try sprinting/walking alternately while listening to music. The rush from sprinting is amazing.


----------



## Lissa (Jun 13, 2007)

This is a great thread, I hate cardio too. But I love the dancing idea. Has anyone tried those dancemat things that come with computer games?


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_This is a great thread, I hate cardio too. But I love the dancing idea. Has anyone tried those dancemat things that come with computer games?_

 
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...nce+revolution


----------



## thestarsfall (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Try sprinting/walking alternately while listening to music. The rush from sprinting is amazing._

 

I cant sprint worth shit.  Haha...My knees and ankles are so horrible and if I even walk quickly I get pain all up my shins and my feet hurt and everything...that and my hip pops...

I wanna take up running cuz everyone looks so cool on a treadmill running along all sexy like (haha) but I just look like a lumbering jackass...


----------



## mac-me-up (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thestarsfall* 

 
_I cant sprint worth shit. Haha...My knees and ankles are so horrible and if I even walk quickly I get pain all up my shins and my feet hurt and everything...that and my hip pops...

..._

 

It's probably your shoes.  If you are going to run, you really need to go get some GOOD running shoes.  Go to a running store and get fitted for running shoes.  When I started running years ago, I got really bad shin splints, my knees would hurt, etc.  Someone told me to go get fitted at a running store (and not lady footlocker, etc.) and whatd'ya know, it was true!  I've been running ever since and my legs/feet/knees/ etc. don't hurt anymore.  Have to run with my iPod, though.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 15, 2007)

i like a jump rope lol
its fun


----------



## Tyester (Jun 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Try sprinting/walking alternately while listening to music. The rush from sprinting is amazing._

 
+1 HIIT is awesome! 

I HATE cardio too, but it's a necessary evil when leaning up and showing the muscles off. 

As Shimmer suggested, try sprinting then walking off and on for about 10 minutes, with a few minutes to warm up and a few minutes to cool down pre/post sprint-walk.

IE*-
3min jogging
10min sprint/walk
3min jogging/walking


----------

